# Spaltenbreite einer Tabelle dynamisch erzeugen



## x12x13 (11. September 2002)

*Spaltenbreite einer Tabelle dynamisch erzeugen* 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=20576
_Dieses Tut wurde von Sam geschreiben, aber da ich dort nicht antworten kann, bitte ich herzlichst um ein Beispiel, da ich das einfach nicht verstehe.  sorry, aber haltet mich für blöd! _


----------



## sam (11. September 2002)

ich wars nicht  
das tut ist von godwich (steht auch dabei, wenn mans richtig liest  )

ist nicht schwer:

zuerst machst du den einen teil der tabelle

```
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td width="100">Menü</td>
```
dann kommt das script

```
<script>
availw = screen.availwidth; //Die verfügbare Breite
spalte = availw-180 //abzuziehende Breite sind in meinem Beispiel 100+80
document.write("<td width=" + spalte + ">");
</script>
```
und dann wird der rest angefügt

```
Inhalt</td>
<td width="80">Menü2</td>
</tr>
</table>
```
so könnte das ganze aussehen...


----------



## x12x13 (11. September 2002)

*schade, ich schnall das nicht, seid nicht böse...*

Das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn für mich.
Ich versteh ja noch nichteinmal was da im Script steht. 
Mein Quelltext sieht jetzt so aus:


```
<html>
<head>
  <title>
  </title>
</head>

<body>

<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="1">
<tr>
<td width="100">Menü</td>

<script>
  //Die verfügbare Breite
  availw = screen.availwidth; 
  //abzuziehende Breite sind in meinem Beispiel 100+80
  spalte = availw-#abzuziehende Breite#
  document.write("<td width=" + spalte + ">");
</script>

Inhalt</td>
<td width="80">Menü2</td>
</tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```

[EDIT]
Das Ende soll lauten:
</body>
</html>
das postet er aber irgendwie nicht mit, ... naja
[/EDIT]


----------



## sam (11. September 2002)

du musst natürlich "#abzuziehende Breite#" nun durch deinen wert ersetzten (Breite der rechten Spalte + Breite der linken Spalte = 180 in diesem beispiel)

dann macht er die mittlere spalte genausobreit wie den bildschirm - die 2 anderen spalten...einfach


----------



## x12x13 (11. September 2002)

stimmt, ich bin halt nich mehr der jüngste (16) 
da kann einem sowas schonmal passieren...
also stimmts: 


```
<html>
<head>
  <title>
  </title>
</head>

<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">

<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="1">
<tr>
<td width="100">Menü</td>

<script>
  //Die verfügbare Breite
  availw = screen.availwidth; 
  //abzuziehende Breite sind in meinem Beispiel 100+80
  spalte = availw-180
  document.write("<td width=" + spalte + ">");
</script>

Inhalt</td>
<td width="80">Menü2</td>
</tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```

big thanx SAM !


----------

